# Scripts/Macros u.ä.



## Snuff (12. Juni 2008)

Hallo Buffed User,
Ich möchte hier euch etwas zum Scripten/Makros/Emotes zu AoC erklären. Die Wichtigsten Dinge erklären und Befehle und Möglichkeiten aufzählen.

1. Allgemeines
1.1 Wie geht Scripten?
1.2 Wie aufrufen?
1.3 Was muss ich schreiben?
1.4 Emotes
2. Variablen
2.1 Was sind Variablen?
2.2 Welche gibt es?
3. Befehle
3.1 Einschränkungen
3.2 Sprachbefehle
3.3 Info Fenster

 *Wichtig:* *Bitte  beachten das jeglicher Text in < und > Platzhalter sind. z.B. bei  / <text> müsst ihr / Hallo ingame bzw. im Script schreiben. Auser  ich schreibe es dazu.*

1. Allgemeines

1.1 Wie geht Scripten?
Erstmal vorweg. Scripting ist ähnlich dem Macro Schreiben z.B. bei WoW, nur das man bei Scripts mehrere Befehle verarbeiten kann.
Also es "ist" möglich Scripte und Makros in AoC einzubauen. Was braucht ihr dafür? Naja nur das Spiel und nen Texteditor, der Standard mäsig bei
Windows mitinstalliert ist. Also, ihr müsst lediglich den Ordner */scripts* im Verzeichniss von Age of Conan suchen und natürlich finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 
So, dort erstellt ihr einfache Dateien. Hier gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten. Vor und Nachteile unter 1.2 !

1.2 Wie aufrufen?
Gut, dieses Thema ist nicht schwer zu verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Erstmal wie oben schon erwähnt gibt es mehrere Arten die Dateien zu nennen, hier könnt ihr die 
sie einfach den Namen eures Scripts geben. Noch wichtig ist das ihr   */setoption chat_macro_window true *eingebt. Dort habt ihr ein Fenster für 
eure Individuellen Makros/Scripte. Z.B. moday. Nun müsst ihr das Script im Spiel lediglich mit */moday* aufrufen. Wenn ihr das macht 
wird euer Script normal aufgerufen. Weiterhin könnt ihr das Script moday.txt nennen wobei der Nachteil hierbei ist, dass ihr nicht mit */moday*
euer Makro aufrufen könnt, sondern hier das hier mit */moday.txt* machen müsst. Jedoch geht es auch mit dem oben genannten Befehl,
in dem ihr dort Makro erstellen drückt und dann einfach bei Inhalt */moday* eingebt. Danach könnt ihr per klick auf den Namen das Makro ausführen.
Dadurch könnt ihr mehrere aufeinmal im Überblick behalten. Die Endung *".txt"* ist lediglich hilfreicher in Windows. So z.B.: zum öffnen der Datei 
angenehmer. Dateien ohne Endung sind in Windows kritisch. 

Wenn ihr keine Endung angebt habt ihr also den Vorteil, dass ihr nur den */NameDesScripts *eingeben müsst. Andernfalls, wenn ihr eine Endung habt 
müsst ihr diese auch mit angeben. So z.B. wie schon gesagt heißt die Datei *name.txt* und ihr müsst sie genau so aufrufen, habt es jedoch im Windows selbst
angenehmer mit ihr zu arbeiten.

1.3 Was muss ich schreiben?
Also, erstmal mit etwas Grundlegendes  angefangen. Das normale */tell* Kommando. Jeder weiß wie es geht. Dazu müsst ihr lediglich die erstellte Datei öffnen
und in die ersteZeile " */tell <Name> <Text>* " schreiben. Alles ganz simple.  Das nette dabei ist das ihr nun z.B. Befehle wie *<font color=red>*Hallo!*</font>* (< und > Wichtig)
in eure Scripte einbauen könnt. Hierbeiwerden euch nicht viele grenzen gesetzt. Einfach mal Testen! Ein Tipp meinerseits ist das ihr jede Befehle unter-einander schreibt.
Dadurch behaltet ihr die Übersicht. 

z.B:
*/gu Hallo Gilde!
/gu WIchtige Punkte:
/gu blablablabla*

Hier wird ein, von euch gewollter Text in der Reihenfolge die ihr wollt mit Formatierung usw. in der Gilde ausgegeben. Dies könnt ihr erweitern, ändernwie ihr wollt.
Zum Thema Farben hier nachschauen. Sollten genug sein.  Einfach mal rumprobieren. Also, ich habe etwas festgestellt, derzeit sind zuviele Befehle hintereinander kritisch!
Bei den dreien müsste es noch gehen. Sobald zu viele befehle aufeinander folgen, werden Fehler angezeigt. Das bitte beachten, sonst könnts schief gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

1.4 Emotes
So vorweg an alle die es _*nicht *_ wissen, sollte sich merken, dass es genug gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Es gibt jedenfalls sehr  viele.  Wie ihr sie aufruft ist ganz leicht. Ihr müsst lediglich */emotes
*eingeben und dann den namen des Makros, wie z.B. eines dieser Liste.  Jetzt kommt eine weitere Nettigkeit für das Scripting. Ihr könnt sie in eure Scripts einbinden.

So zb. Ein

*/tell %t Hallo! 
/emote bow*

Das anvisierte Ziel wird angewhispert und anschließend verbeugt. Ingame könnt ihr die Emotes mit */emotes* und dan *<Tab>* als Liste aufrufen, hier könnt ihr
dann euer gewünschtes Emote auswählen bestätigen und dann ausführen.
 
Emotes:
[post="637221"]By Lurenti[/post]: Wurden getestet und liefen Fehlerfrei. Ihr müsst lediglich die Dateien im Zip-Archiv in den oben genannten Ordner /scripts ziehen und wie Lurenti beschrieben hat aufrufen.



2. Variablen

2.1 Was sind Variablen?

Variablen sind bestimmte Bereiche im Speicher für ein Programm der beliebigen Wert annehmen kann. (Die Definition lernt man z.B. wenn man C,C++,C# o.ä. lernt)
Heißt im Klartext, z.B.: %t speichert den Namen eures Zieles. Hier gibt es ein paar mehr als %t die ihr in euren Scripts verwenden könnt.

2.2 Welche gibt es?

%f - Enthält den Namen des Ziels mit dem ihr momentan kämpft.
%m - Euer eigener Name.
%t - Und euer Primär Ziel.
%0 - Enthält den Namen des Scripts, dass gerade läuft.
%1...%9 - Sind Parameter die ihr dem Script übergebt.

3. Befehle

3.1 Einschränkungen 
Hierzu ist eins zu sagen: 
"Es ist nicht möglich durch Scripte mit Befehlen Attacken auf Gegner auszuführen, Zaubersprüche zu wirken. Im grundegenommen all das, 
was Mobs oder andere Spieler im Spiel beeinflusst." 

3.2 Sprachbefehle
 

*/ <text>* - Der Text hier wird im Channel "Die Umgebung" ausgegeben, ohne dabei den Standard Channel zu wechseln.  Hier bei dürft ihr jedoch den  Abstand zwischen dem "*/*" und dem Text nicht vergessen.

*/afk <Nachricht>* - Wechselt ihn den Afk Modus bzw. verlässt ihn und zeigt eure Nachricht, falls gewünscht. Wenn ihr diese nicht angebt, erscheint ein Fenster wo er nochmal nach einer Nachricht frägt.

*/camp* - Spiel verlassen nach 30 Sekunden oder selbständig bestätigen_._
*/chsay <Channel>* - Sendet eine Nachricht an den angegebenen Channel. Bsp: */chsay Gilde Hallo Gilde*. Hier werden die Namen der Chatfenster selber angegeben nicht die kürzel um in dem Channel zu schreiben.
*/delay <Zeit>* - Das Script wartet die angegebene Zeit in Millisekunden, also wenn ihr sagt */delay 1000* wartet es 1 Sekunde.   *Fehlerhaft!*
*/ignore <Name>* - Setz den Spieler auf die Ignorelist bzw entfernt ihn.
/quit - Beendet das Spiel ohne Rückfrage.
*/s <Text>* - Schreit den Text in der Umgebung, ohne Channel zu wechseln.
*/selectself* - Sich selbst anvisieren.
*/setoption <Option> <Wert>* - Wird extra erklärt.
*/gu <Text>* - Schickt ohne zu wechseln Nachricht an Gilden Channel.
*/t <Text>* - Schickt ohne zu wechseln Nachricht an Gruppen Channel.
Weitere folgen.

3.3 Info Fenster

Das Info Fenster ist eine Nette Funktion, die ihr in eure Scripts einbauen könnt. Ihr müsst einfach dazu nur folgendes machen: <a href="text://*Inhalt*">*LinkName*</a> 
Anstatt von *Inhalt *, schreibt ihr den gewünschten Text des Info Fenster hinein. Danach nur noch den Linknamen hinschreiben und schon habt ihr eine Fertige Info Box.
Ihr müsst sie nun nur noch lediglich ausgeben. 
Also z.B.:

/chsay OOC <a href="text://*Wir suchen neue Memeber... Ts bla Website: bla*">*Wir suchen Member!*</a>

Hier wird nun im Channel OOC ein Link angezeigt. Hier könnt ihr Informationen reinbauen z.B. wie oben um Gildenmitglieder zu werben.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher,  ob man dass auch in die Gildennachricht einbauen kann. Einfach ausprobieren. 


PS: Im moment sind einige Sachen noch in AoC Deaktiviert oder verbugt. Wenn ihr sowas findet bitte bescheit sagen und ich werde es hier auflisten.
Das ist vorab mal alles. Ich werde durchgehend Updates bringen usw. Genauso bin ich offen für Vorschläge und ähnliches. 
Postet eure Meinung, würde mich freuen. Aber bitte nur Konstruktives. Rechtschreibfehler bitte per PN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Viel Spass beim Testen.

*Wird weiterhin geUpdated*


----------



## Tikume (12. Juni 2008)

Weitaus umfangreicher meiner Ansicht nach:

http://textwall.blogspot.com/2008/05/macro...-in-age-of.html
http://textwall.blogspot.com/2008/05/macro...-age-of_23.html


----------



## Zaubermulch (13. Juni 2008)

danke, genau sowas habe ich gesucht....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



unter 1.2, ist da evtl. ein kleiner textteil verloren gegangen beim copy/paste?

/emote bow

Asmondina


----------



## Jasaad (13. Juni 2008)

Super Beitrag, danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snuff (13. Juni 2008)

Zaubermulch schrieb:


> unter 1.2, ist da evtl. ein kleiner textteil verloren gegangen beim copy/paste?
> 
> /emote bow



Bei welchen Copy & Paste ? Das habe ich mir zusammengereimt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Und was meinst du wäre den verloren gegangen?

Dann an Tikume... Dieser Thread soll zur Information dienen. Dann ist dies auf Deutsch. Hmm meiner Meinung nach kann halt leider nicht jeder Englisch,
was ja auch nicht schlimm ist. Und ich wollte diesen Thread zur Sammlung einführen, damit jeder seine Erfahrungen und ähnliches Posten kann und ich es
gegebenenfalls hinzufügen kann.


----------



## Maoxtse (13. Juni 2008)

Hallo ihr Skripter!

Kann mir jmd von euch verraten, warum /delay nicht funktioniert? Ich kann momentan nicht mehrere emotes hinter einander abspielen. Da dachte ich, /delay könnte Abhilfe schaffen ...
Folgende Varianten habe ich z.B. ausprobiert: /delay 2000    /delay <2000>  (sollen 2000 ms sein, oder?)

Danke im voraus.

==> Hat sich erübrigt, ist wohl noch ein bug...


----------



## Shaggy1983 (13. Juni 2008)

Also folgene fragen habe ich.

1. Wo gebe ich das genau ein "/setoption chat_macro_window true"?

2.Also wenn ich ein Makro wie z.b. "Hallo" erstellen möchte, muss ich dann die textdatei "Hallo.txt" nennen? also das mit dem "txt" am ende verstehe ich nicht ganz.

Sry für diese noob fragen. aber ich befasse mich mit sowas nicht oft.


----------



## Shaggy1983 (13. Juni 2008)

ok ich habe es selber raus gefunden. ist wirklich ganz easy. danke für den beitrag xD


----------



## Snuff (15. Juni 2008)

*Update*


----------



## Gilaki (17. Juni 2008)

wenn man mit */setoption chat_macro_window true* das makrofenster aufmacht, kann man makros erstellen und benutzen. soweit klar und gut.

allerdings: das fenster ist rel. groß. man kann es zwar verkleinern, aber f. meinen geschmack ist es sogar auf kleinster stufe noch zu breit.

es gibt doch bestimmt einen netten befehl, mit dem man die fenstergröße des makrofensters festlegen kann.
Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## Skillorius (17. Juni 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Weitaus umfangreicher meiner Ansicht nach:
> 
> http://textwall.blogspot.com/2008/05/macro...-in-age-of.html
> http://textwall.blogspot.com/2008/05/macro...-age-of_23.html





er hat sich soviel mühe gegeben ... nich gleich wieder meckern :-O


----------



## Lurenti (17. Juni 2008)

Ich weis nicht wie es bei euch war aber ich hatte ganz schön probleme welche zu erstellen obwohl es eigentlich ziemlich einfach ist ^^

Habe mal ein paar Emotes aus der standartliste raußgesucht die wie ich finde öfters mal gebraucht werden können.

Könnt ihr hier runterladen wer sie gebrauchen könnte.

http://rapidshare.com/files/123025599/AoC_Emotes.rar.html

einfach im ingamechatt  /1 eingeben und <Tab> drücken.

Rechtschreibfehler dienen nur dazu um eure aufmerksamkeit zu testen und sind/wahren geplant ^^


----------



## wuschel (10. Januar 2009)

ich versteh den pkt 1.2 nicht 
ich habe das fenster mit dem befehl  /setoption chat_macro_window true geöffnet und kann auch erstellen und einfügen aber wie ich ein skrip über eine file z.b. gilde.txt rein bekomm weiss ich nicht oder wo muss diese datei gespeichert sein damit ich zugreifen kann? 
wenn ich nur den inhalt der datei in das fenster einfüge so wird mir alles auch die  syntax angezeigt - 
sorry wenn ch den pkt 1.2 nicht so verstanden habe und bitte um aufklärung wie ich mein script in aoc über das fenster anwenden kann

lg
wuschel


----------

